# is there a way to upload mov or avi files?



## Happy (Oct 24, 2010)

I made an animation in flash but it has so many different movie clips in it that the lip-sync would be off and it'd also take forever to load as a swf, so I rendered it as a mov file.
          The AUP says Rendered video (2D and 3D) are permitted so long as the work contains original user created content. I would just upload it to youtube (and i did) but youtube totally kills quality and size of the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkAstX82_4w

I was wondering is there anyway to upload a mov or avi file to Fa? and if so, how would I do so?

~Happy 

Ps. sorry if this in the wrong thread, I wasn't sure where I should put it


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 24, 2010)

no, there is no way to upload avi files as they would be truely huge, for now I would advise maybe submitting a still frame and in the description link to the video.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy said:


> I would just upload it to youtube (and i did) but youtube totally kills quality and size of the video



Seeing as I can upload Full HD video onto youtube, (as long at the vid is under 10 minutes) without problems of quality loss, something must be going wrong on your end. It's not Youtube. *EDIT:* (Try not exporting to MOV. AVI is vastly superior.)

Also, You seem to have the video in the wrong dimensions. Videos uploaded to youtube should be in the 4:3 or 16:9 aspect ratio. (Youtube automatically transforms 4:3 into 16:9.) Not the funky ratio you have.

In order for video quality to be better, you must also render in a bigger pixel size. 1920x1080 is (usually) the size of full HD. Rendering less then 720x480 is considered really bad, as Standard Definition TV's are 720x480 in the 4:3 aspect ratio.

When I was testing my recording software, I ran it in 720p, and it looks just fine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-2waYw26v8



Crysix Fousen said:


> no, there is no way to upload avi files as they would be truely huge, for now I would advise maybe submitting a still frame and in the description link to the video.


 
This is the official answer I was given awhile back when I asked.



*EDIT:* Happy, If you are having problems with syncing, export the renders to png files, and import all the frames into Flash. Your rendering software should be rendering at 30 frames per second, so make sure Flash is set to that speed. Set the png files into frames, and add your soundtrack that you are syncing to.

Of course, if you are worried about quality, you should never render into swf, or even mov. Export to AVI.


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 26, 2010)

I think YouTube is able to display MPEG-4 video natively. Possibly H.265 as well. Also, there's actually a way, once you've uploaded a video to YouTube, to submit a Flash frame that displays the YouTube video, as a Flash submission. Ask Snapai or Titash about it.

Also, did you do this in Flash? Because it looks like you did and, yanow, you can just submit the raw SWF file.


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy said:


> I made an animation in flash but it has so many different movie clips in it that the lip-sync would be off and it'd also take forever to load as a swf, so I rendered it as a mov file.
> The AUP says Rendered video (2D and 3D) are permitted so long as the work contains original user created content. I would just upload it to youtube (and i did) but youtube totally kills quality and size of the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkAstX82_4w
> 
> ...



yes there is if you convert it to swf 

Accepted formats: swf
Max. file size: 10Mbytes
Max. image dimensions: 1280x1280


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Oct 31, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Seeing as I can upload Full HD video onto youtube, (as long at the vid is under 10 minutes) without problems of quality loss, something must be going wrong on your end. It's not Youtube. *EDIT:* (Try not exporting to MOV. AVI is vastly superior.)
> 
> Also, You seem to have the video in the wrong dimensions. Videos uploaded to youtube should be in the 4:3 or 16:9 aspect ratio. (Youtube automatically transforms 4:3 into 16:9.) Not the funky ratio you have.
> 
> ...


Ah btw you can have 15 min long videos now on youtube silly goose


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 31, 2010)

Robert Strongfox said:


> Ah btw you can have 15 min long videos now on youtube silly goose


 
huh.... I wonder when that happened. Last time I tried uploading footage of the 2009 MFF parade, I had to break it up because it was longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Oct 31, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> huh.... I wonder when that happened. Last time I tried uploading footage of the 2009 MFF parade, I had to break it up because it was longer than 10 minutes.


 
Video File Upload
Upload video   or   Record from webcam
Videos can be...
High Definition
Up to 2 GB in size.
Up to 15 minutes in length.
A wide variety of formats

THURSDAY, JULY 29, 2010


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 31, 2010)

Odd, because just last month, the last time I checked, it still said 10 minutes.

the July 29th date was the last update on the TOS. not when they changed the 10 minute limit to 15 minutes.


----------

